# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Otto, talking home assistant and a smarter home security system, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

ARTIK, open platform for a IoT, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

----------


## Airicist

These tiny Samsung computers may soon fill your home

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> With it's new Artik mini computers Samsung's built a talking home assistant and a smarter home security system

----------


## Airicist

Article "Otto is Samsung's cute personal assistant robot"
Sadly, it's just a prototype made to demonstrate Samsung's IoT platform.

by Nicole Lee 
April 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Introduces Personal Assistant Robot Otto: Should Alexa Be Worried?"

by Diya Sen
April 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 3, 2016




> Whether it's simplifying security, automating your home, or even watering your plants, Samsung has big plans for their Artik processors.

----------

